# stomach cramps? Choking with dizziness?



## Gimmeyotummy (Jul 28, 2003)

I have had severe to now very mild sstomach cramps--I was told this is just the GERD. I also have IBS-D but that is under control from Cholestyramine. Anyway, I take Protonix 40mg once a day, but it doesn't seem to be enough. I also got a pill stuck in my throat last night and got really dizzy--have these things ever happened to anyone?  Amy


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

i also have been suffering from horrid cramps and acid reflux. The doc told me it was gerd. I have tried prevacid and it didnt work and nt the nexium doesnt seem to work. I have never gotten pills stuck but i do sometimes feel like throat is starting to close. Your dizzyness might have been do to the pill being stuck. I would go back to the dr and tell him that the protonix isnt really working. he then can give you something else.


----------

